# 9 Flatlanders head west...



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

1 dude from Peoria, 7 from the Quad cities and 1 from Iowa City head west for a week filled with bikes, beer, and sweet American scenery.

Day 1 - Bartlett Wash - A slickrock playground





Neips goes for it...


and FAILS! Check out the tire skid mark :lol: 


An interesting challenge?


this place was filled with sweet drops, some big, some small


And lots of fun dips and valleys


Steve/Dave shows how it's done..."Drop at the bottom!"


Should we do it?


Looks dangerous. Lets do it!


going for it


it's steep!


Last drop!


View from the top


Need to tan those midwestern white arms!


You can ride anywhere in this slickrock playground


Follow the leader


going down...


down...


The toilet bowl. This ravine is steeeeeeeep...


How steep? You can't see light from the bottom! Nobody wanted to ruin the trip by getting hurt on the first day


er, except Ray...


Sit down on that back wheel!


halfway down


almost there


Pshew! He made it! Now lets kill him.


More slickrock


Steve/Dave likes the drops


More scenery


Ray rides the wall...


Steep downhill with a sandy bottom...


And the obligatory post-ride refreshments


Now on to Amassa Back...
(to be continued)


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

Day 1 continued - Amassa Back

After hitting Bartlett Wash in the morning, we checked in to our cabins, and promptly headed out for an afternoon ride at Amassa Back. Amassa Back is an out and back jeep trail. Lots of technical climbing to the top, then you turn around and bomb back down :thumbsup:

Arriving at the trail head, surrounded by canyon walls


The fractured rock shows millions of years of earth's upheaval


getting ready to head out


50 yards in, the first of many challenges


Ray and Neips navigate the waterfall


Some sections were too tricky to ride, some were just too steep


But the views were stunning




It was raining in the LaSalle's


Pinch flats are common. Bring a couple spare tubes if you go.


A tricky up


Neips masters it!


We did see some jeeps on the trail


Gathering oxygen


Still climbing


Almost to the top


The rain threatened, but never hit us


Kings checks out the view


Riding along the rim. Its a long way down.


Checking out the potash plant


More great views


The jeeps were going back down. Check out the other biker climbing up.


If at first you dont succeed, try again until your truck breaks


More post ride refreshment


Group shot. End of day 1.


Tomorrow will be the whole enchilada...


----------



## knipdm01 (Sep 21, 2010)

Insane! I'm not too sure I would have the fearlessness that try some of those decents. I love single track but this would scare the crap outta me!


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

that is so awesome thanks for posting


----------



## Vibrato (Apr 4, 2007)

Great shots, Tim- Thanks for posting that stuff up- started on the video- but it takes a while to edit 20 hours worth!! Maybe by Christmas! 

Best Trip Ever!!


----------



## QCRage (Dec 30, 2005)

Nice shots, Tim. 

I thought getting back in the office was a bummer, until checking out your pics. Now I realize it's a *major* bummer. I'm ready to go back!

Rg.


----------



## jimithng23 (Feb 11, 2009)

See Tim, lugging that heavy-a$$ SLR around all week paid off! These shots look AMAZING! 

Can't wait to see the shots from the rest of our trip!


----------



## JackFromNC (Dec 24, 2003)

Awesome. I never tire of Moab.


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow and awesome!


----------



## xls (Oct 22, 2004)

Awesome! I wish I was out there right now. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

Keep the pictures coming, I'm lovin' it!


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Great pics! I gotta get my carcass out to Moab one of these days and ride some of that awesome slick rock.


----------



## Exilestate (May 15, 2009)

great pics, can't wait for more.


----------



## Silver_Slug (May 10, 2005)

Your *"er, except Ray"* comment cracked me up. It's like there's a Ray in every group, eh?


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

Day 2 - the whole enchilada, baby!

Its Epic day! Get your gear and bikes ready for shuttle pickup at 8:00am. Kings ready with coffee in hand.


Three of our group rented bikes from Uranium cycles. The shuttle picked them up there.


It was a beautiful morning heading up to Burro pass.


The scenery on the drive was okay I guess...




The driver didn't slow down a bit. In fact I think he shoved it into overdrive, laying on the horn!


The shuttle ride lasts about an hour, and costs a whopping $25. You pay the man at the top, or he wont unload your bike. Don't be that guy! :nono: 


Ray rented the sweet 2011 Ibis Mojo HD, and they even threw in a gravity dropper seat post. Nice. :thumbsup: 


We are still about 1200 feet below Burro pass.


It was cool and misty at the top


We rode by my future cabin


It didn't take long to warm up


Those clouds will come into play later


Obligatory picture of my bike in a new place


Looking back from about half way up the climb


Burro pass summit!


Group photo from the summit


Did you hear thunder?


We gather up under the tree canopy, after a brief hail storm - the first of 4 on our whole trip!


The colors of the trees were like a painting


One of the stream crossings on the Burro down trail


I thought they were just hikers, until I saw what they were carrying down!


The Aspen forest


Another stream crossing


My bike in contrast




Just happened to glance down and see this, and thought it was worthy of a pic


(to be continued)


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

Day 2 - The whole enchilada, continued

From the parking lot at Hazard county trail head.




About the time were are ready to go again, someone has a flat. More waiting...


We have a little bit more climbing to do...but Burro pass its not


The valley below was on fire


From the top of Hazard County. Its all downhill from here 


Some fun downhill stunts




no problemo for the big wheels


More good scenery




The ride down was screaming fast. So fast that I be not many people even notice this old wreck as they fly by it!


Made it to the rim!


The valley under shadow


Neips says "follow me if you can"


Overlook, with the obligatory bike and rider shot


I didn't see it happen, but Kings took a header OTB. Here he is inspecting his helmet.


We broke for lunch, and discussed the darkening skies


Last pic before the storm blew through


I am midwestern biker. Hear me meow.

(I would quickly come to regret this maneuver, as a gust of wind suddenly picked up and caught my bike like a sail trying to hurl me over the edge. I strained my back trying to regain my balance, which haunted me for the rest of the week. It still hurts now - But I guess that is better than the alternative  )

The storm that blew through dumped more hail on us. It lasted for about 10 minutes, then it was over. Looking back up to Burro pass, it was now covered in snow!


I am really not that proud of my bike. Its just average at best. But when your bike is in Moab, you really need to take a lot of pictures of it.


Nice weather returned


Riding along Porcupine rim




Nevermore!


Still looks wet up at Burro pass


but the weather on the rim was nice


Local wildlife


Snack time. This was at the end of a super fun, super long, and super BUMPY downhill run. Good times.


Can you spot the rider?


Big drop ahead


But not too big for Russ and his rented 5-spot. Flog that rental!!!


Nearing the Colorado river


And there she is


The ride was wearing us down


Group shot at the river lookout


The end is in sight...and would you look at that...another storm coming in!


This storm would not prove to be so nice, or so short. In fact, the wind howled and rain poured down on us for the entire ride back to our cabins. Fortunately we were camped just at the end of this road, about 3 miles! We arrived tired, thoroughly soaked, and grinning from ear to ear. Later we got cleaned up and had dinner and brews at Moab Brewery.


----------



## Vibrato (Apr 4, 2007)

Next year I'll be on my own dang Mojo. Sheesh Tim, you're killling me with this. I thought I was gonna be burnt out for a feew days bu, Holy Hell, I miss it already.


----------



## jimithng23 (Feb 11, 2009)

ummmm....yeeeaaaa

after this same trip 2 years ago, Moab was the last thing I wanted to think about.

Tim, your pictures make me want to go back NOW!!!

friggin

awesome


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

I've been wanting to go back since the minute we got home. Lets just say I haven't been too productive at work this week!


----------



## kings23 (Sep 7, 2005)

Physically I'm back home....mentally I'm still out there riding all the sweet trails! 

Sweet pics Tim, so glad you went on this trip with us!!!!

You have me on the edge of my seat...I want more! 

Guess I'll have to wait for meat and beans and lunch to be completly satisified  

Kings


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice Pics! Thanks for posting!

What dont you like about the Kona?


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

Stupendous Man said:


> I've been wanting to go back since the minute we got home. Lets just say I haven't been too productive at work this week!


Nicely done sir...I enjoyed the thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

newnan3 said:


> Nice Pics! Thanks for posting!
> 
> What dont you like about the Kona?


I like the kona just fine...its a great bike. I just thought I was posting too many pictures of it 

Actually, I would like to repaint it. Change the green to a deep maroon or something.


----------



## Vibrato (Apr 4, 2007)

Stupendous Man said:


> I like the kona just fine...its a great bike. I just thought I was posting too many pictures of it
> 
> Actually, I would like to repaint it. Change the green to a deep maroon or something.


Thats greeeaaaaat. Now post more pics!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

Day 3 - Sovereign Singletrack

Today we were a bit slower than usual, after doing the whole enchilada the day before. However, we got the bikes returned, got geared up, got the trailer packed and checked out of our cabins in Moab. Tonight we will be moving on to Fruita, but first we would ride Sovereign.


This large evil black bug fortells today's journey...


They day started out nice, and the trails looked promising


Should we be concerned with those clouds in the distance? Nahhh....


Somewhere before this point, I caught my handlebar in a sagebrush. And mind you, this stuff is not your typical midwestern bush that easily bends! That crap is like rebar and does not move! My seemingly mild brush against it was enough to grab my front brake lever and throw me unexpectedly off the bike. Normally not such a big deal, but the sandy environment was also making it difficult to clip in & out of my pedals, and this time I could not get clipped out. The resulting fall twisted my leg and my fragile spine (already sore from yesterday) went into screaming convulsions. After several agonizing minutes chewing Advil like candy, I finally caught up to the group.


And of course by the time I get up there, they are ready to go


A big rock


Ray surveying the other side


A fast downhill section. See the bikers? Yea, those jerks left me way behind...


About this time, I was done. I was in pain, and Steve/Dave was tired, so we decided to break from the group and head back. We climbed back up that fun looking downhill, which suddenly became a lot less fun. About the time we got to the top, the storm hits.
Moab gives little to no warning when a storm rolls in! It instantly dropped about 20 degrees, and started hailing. Hail! for the 3rd time in 3 days! Of course when this happens I tuck my camera in for protection so there are no pictures of it. And in typical Moab fashion, it was over in 10 minutes with blue skies following.

To add insult to injury, Steve/Dave and I got lost going back to the car. By the time we got our bearings, here comes Neips on a broken chain, Fred Flintstone style! He would continue this way to the parking lot, and Steve/Dave and I could still barely keep up with him. :madman:


The blue dots marked the trail. It now looked like a waterfall after a brief downpour


Our muddy steeds


Kings was proud of his dirty stinky!


Thank god there was cold beer in the cooler.


We took cowboy showers, put on clean wet clothes (since our stuff was in the trailer)
and packed up for Fruita.


We would take some Moab mud with us.


Onward, to Fruita...:thumbsup:


----------



## jimithng23 (Feb 11, 2009)

car.

Car...

CAR!

KKKKKKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRR!!

got any pics of the hysteria following *that* moment?

All joking aside, Tim these pics are awesome and I'm loving the way you're telling the trip's story. 

Somebody, anybody, take me back!


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

This is a good place for Ray to put that video


----------



## Vibrato (Apr 4, 2007)

The video's never do justice to the actual event. There will be video- but after 15 hours of work, I'm not even through the 1st drafts yet. Tim, you just keep up the good work!!

BEST TRIP EVER!


----------



## the_owl (Jul 31, 2009)

Nice pics and thanks for resizing. Is that trailer a camper? storage underneath?


----------



## Vibrato (Apr 4, 2007)

Its an aluminum flatbed trailer with about 18inch sides and the gate. The dood that owns it used uni-strut, eyebolts and fork clamps to get it to haul up to 12 bikes at a time if spaced right. In the last 4 weeks it's been in Copper Harbor MI, Levis Trow WI,Davenport IA, Moab, Fruita, and all points in between! 

These pics show it full, with 12 bikes and gear for 9 doods tucked under the tarp.

Now...MORE PICS!!! 

Sheesh Tim- did you ride at ALL this trip or did you just take pictures?!


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

Funny thing about being the dude with the camera, except for the group shots, Im not in any pics!


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

End of Day 3...

After we left Sovereign, we high-tailed it to Fruita, to get some rides in at 18 Road before nightfall.


Good karma? Or are the weather gods toying with us...


We unpacked, and hung out chilling for remainder of the night. I think we needed a recovery day.


Day 4 - Fruita, 18 Road

We spent a few hours in the morning cleaning up and tuning up the bikes. The whole enchilada and the mud collected at sovereign had taken its toll.




these guys spent a lot of time on their chains


The dirty stinky was clean again


18 Road. With 2 vehicles, we were all set to shuttle this biyach! This was going to be fun :thumbsup: 


We started in the mid afternoon, visiting bike shops in the meantime, in hopes to give the trails a few hours to dry out from yesterday's rain. When we got there, weather was beautiful, and trails were dry.


18 Road trails are fast, furious, and FUN


The book cliffs


Follow the leader...


He is moving fast!


We shuttled up and down 18 road for a couple hours. After a couple runs down Joes ridge, Kessel run, and "Meats and Beans" (Prime cut) We were really having fun, and then...it Hailed. Again. 4th time. Just as we were heading up to do Zippety do da. Not a ridge you want to be on when high winds, rain, and hail come rolling in.
We would call it another early day. But we WILL be back.




Time to hit the Hot Tomato!


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Fantastic post!*

Great pix of areas yet to ride. Next year maybe.....

Thx for sharing.


----------



## jimithng23 (Feb 11, 2009)

I *had* to spend time on my chain, it would barely move! 

Remember, in the words of Steve-Dave: "sand + water = cutting fluid!" I had to get that crap outta my chain!


----------



## vindiggitydog (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice pics and ride summary........how are you ever going to go back to "Flatlands" after this epic biking adventure? Fortunately, I live here already (just to rub it in)


----------



## Oatbag (Jun 25, 2010)

Awesome journal of your trip. Looked like everyone had a good time.


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

Day 4? 5? 6? Who knows.....by this time everything was blurring together.

Fruita...This town is made for mountain biking!


Another Epic ride day. The weather was done taunting us, and we were ready for some "more fun" (hint hint...)

Moore Fun trail. Black diamond? - pshaw....


It was totally ridable...in some spots.




As we climbed higher, the views emerged.




Pretty cool scenery


my bike. Again.


Is this the right way??


Can you see the biker on that trail down there?


Ray catching up


distracted by the views...


At the top of Moore Fun




Going down


Kings handling the stinky


I think this is Mary's loop


Nice river view


Our trail continues down there. But how to get down?


Scrambling down Horsethief Bench


At this time, I'm pondering leaving my job, home, all possessions other than my bike...


While Ray ponders the time until the next beer


Down by the river


Are you sure this is the right way?


Back on the trail


Russ rides the edge


here comes Ray


Islands in the stream...that is what we are...


Riding the canyon rim


Canyon view


Dont look left!


The Illinois river does not look like this


Krud performing shennanigans on the edge of death...


And the obligatory post ride rehydration


After completing the ride at Steve & Mary's loop and Horsethief bench, there was still time left to hit up 18 road one more time. Zippety do da was still on the list of must ride trails.


Riding the edge of a knife


At the speed of light!


After a long hot day, some of us were too tired to even shuttle more rides


The end of another long day...time to chill out with cold beer and demolish another calzone at the Hot Tomato!


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Great pictures! Especially days 4-6 which blend together.

Whenever I read "flatlanders" my brain switches to "Ned Flanders". 

Keep on!


----------



## hungryhead (Apr 9, 2007)

i needed that on a slow monday


----------



## kings23 (Sep 7, 2005)

*GPS Data*

Here is a list of all of my Garmin Data from our trip...Enjoy!

*Bartlett Wash, Moab UT*
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/52347329

*Amassa Back, Moab UT*
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/52347324

*The Whole Enchilada, Moab UT*
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/52347322

*Sovereign Trail, Moab UT*
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/52347315

*Prime Cut up Kessel Down, Fruita CO*
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/52347314

*Joe's Ridge, 18 Road Fruita CO*
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/52347313

*Chutes and Ladders, 18 Road Fruita CO*
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/52347312

*Kokopelli Trails, Fruita CO*
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/52347310

*Prime Cut, 18 Road Fruita CO*
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/52347308

*Prime Cut, 18 Road Fruita CO*
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/52347307

*Prime Cut / Kessel Run, 18 Road Fruita CO*
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/52347305

*Lunch Loop, Grand Junction CO*
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/52347304


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

Awesome Kings! Thanks Buddy!

I love the Bartlett wash track. Zoom in and turn on satellite view, and check out all the zig-zags! LOL


----------



## jimithng23 (Feb 11, 2009)

Great stuff Kings!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## farmerfrederico (Nov 8, 2007)

Sweet thread guys! Wishing so much I could have ridden with you that trip! Next time!

-Adam

Here's from my Saturday ride at Kokopelli while you guys were heading back east:


----------



## farmerfrederico (Nov 8, 2007)

farmerfrederico said:


> Here's from my Saturday ride at Kokopelli while you guys were heading back east:


----------



## kings23 (Sep 7, 2005)

Perkins! 

Man I wish you were able to come out a couple days earlier and ride with us...bummer.

Sweet picture of you riding the MilkMoney on Kokopelli Trails! 
How was that fine piece of machinery?


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

Day...? FINAL DAY :cryin:

Today we would ride the Lunch Loops at Grand Junction. Tomorrow we would head back home.

There was a work day going on, for construction of a new freeride/jump park. SRAM and a few other big name vendors were there. These guys really know how to put on a work day!


Lunch Loops? Funny name, serious trails.


Once again, the views did not suck.




A dude at Over the Edge bike shop told us that everything on Holy Cross trail was rollable. He may be correct, but we would never know.


Do not modify trail! It is designed to be technically challenging.


Trail namesake? Or my potential grave?


Rage's big wheels keep on turnin'...


As do the Milk man's...


Krud rollin


Neips climbs like a goat


And Ray will not be shown up!


Steve/Dave dabs...


And Russ spins out


Top of the ridge


Looks like a nice town, Grand Junction


I wonder what the job market is like there...


Tricky downhill switchbacks


Thread the needle


Here again? Which way this time?


How can people stand to look at this junk?


Down, but not out


Thats a tough climb to walk!


More boring scenery


Terrain. Foreign to the midwest.


At the top of...somewhere


Going down was no easy task!


Its hard to show the true steepness of this hill


Hidden danger


When we returned to the car, the work day was over, and the locals were enjoying the fruits of their labor. Even some young thrashers got in on the game.




This guy was showing the youngins how its done


big air


END of ride report.
Good bye Moab, Good bye Fruita, Good bye Grand Junction. One day I will be back to visit you again.

Good riddance, Nebraska! :madman:


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Good passion hit. Thanks


----------



## chuckie33 (Oct 2, 2008)

Great Post(s). Enjoyed all the pics and comments. I'm a flatlander myself from the MS Delta. Myself and 2 buddies did a ten day Fruita/Moab/St. George/Hurricane trip this past May and it was incredible. Rode many of those same trails and your post has made me really want more. We'll be back again in April or May of 2011. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## redmr2_man (Jun 10, 2008)

damn.


that was good!

thanks for posting


----------



## QCRage (Dec 30, 2005)

Stupendous Man said:


> Day...? FINAL DAY :cryin:


Next time, let's just stay there...

Rg.


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

Making me jealous... bastids...

Awesome pics man.


----------



## Vibrato (Apr 4, 2007)

Stupendous Man said:


> Good riddance, Nebraska! :madman:


Sheesh. What a Great Trip. :yesnod:

Although driving across nebraska can SUKAMABAWLS! :skep:


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

Apologies for digging up the old thread....but I bring you
(dun, dun, DUN!!!!)

The VIDEO!!!

Many thanks Vibrato!!! This is an awesome edit!!!


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Stupendous Man said:


> Apologies for digging up the old thread....but I bring you
> (dun, dun, DUN!!!!)


No apologies necessary. Great thread. Great trip report. I must've missed this the first time around (Or viewed it and forgot.... I am getting pretty old).

That trailer setup looks awesome. That's the way to do a road trip with a big group.


----------



## Surly Gentleman (Aug 9, 2010)

stupendous man - great pics from what looked to be a great trip. thanks for sharing :thumbsup: 

but i need to know, what did you use to make the bar on the trailer that you attached the bikes to? i am in need of the exact same piece of equipment!


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

Its not my trailer, but I can tell you that the cross bars are just steel C-Channel with the fork mounts bolted to it. The mounts are turned slightly to fit many bikes close together without handlebar interference.


----------



## Surly Gentleman (Aug 9, 2010)

Stupendous Man said:


> Its not my trailer, but I can tell you that the cross bars are just steel C-Channel with the fork mounts bolted to it. The mounts are turned slightly to fit many bikes close together without handlebar interference.


thank you sir, that's all i needed to know. cheers.


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

Dude...most excellent post. Very, most excellent. 

One question: how does one get back "up" from the gulch at Bartlett Wash?

Edit to say: Will riding Farmdale ever be the same?


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

Great thread. It gets me motivated to want to mountain bike ride again!


----------



## Marko G (Jun 24, 2009)

Stupendous Man said:


> Apologies for digging up the old thread....but I bring you
> (dun, dun, DUN!!!!)
> 
> The VIDEO!!!
> ...


this videos one of the best mtb videos ive ever seen. It manages to encompass everything thats so great about the sport...

excitement, fun, bruises, friendship and beer...

wicked video


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

A great photo recap that I'd initially missed, then the video just makes the thread and trip seem even better :thumbsup:

Now it's got me hankering for another Moab/Fruita trip...


----------



## Vibrato (Apr 4, 2007)

I don't know how others get out of the gulch- but I walked up on the left (looking down). I didn't see anyplace where my skills were gonna clean it back up...

The trailer has 4 sections of uni-strut across it. The under area is for gear with a tarp bungied over it- "weather proof" is highly dependent on the quality of the tarp job, but it works. Fork clamps on the front and rear, eye bolts for bungies to hold down the back of the bikes. We decided this trip that there needs to be a front wheel rack on the tongue cause trying to find a safe place for 12 wheels between 12 bikes is kind of a hassle!

This was just such a great trip. Sheesh.


----------



## Marko G (Jun 24, 2009)

btw, at the part, "ive got soul but im not a soldier" are you guys actually singing that part aswell? it looks like your lips are moving with the music...

really obscure and hard to spot, but if thats the case, its ultra bad ass


----------



## jimithng23 (Feb 11, 2009)

ayup...we were singing that song. 

Vibrato made us...and we weren't happy about it - but it turned out so damned cool!

climbing up Stomach Punch to Hazard County isn't the easiest climb in the world and the air is thin. even lip syncing that song was taking my breath away!


----------



## Marko G (Jun 24, 2009)

jimithng23 said:


> ayup...we were singing that song.
> 
> Vibrato made us...and we weren't happy about it - but it turned out so damned cool!
> 
> climbing up Stomach Punch to Hazard County isn't the easiest climb in the world and the air is thin. even lip syncing that song was taking my breath away!


the way it turned out is awesome...

i cant stop watching the video, its really good


----------



## slayer27 (Nov 22, 2007)

I think this is my favorite post ever!!


----------



## Vibrato (Apr 4, 2007)

If you watch the lips during the "help me out" parts, there's a couple lip sync's there, too.

The best one is the chick from the Hot Tomato saying "Last call". That turned out almost as good as their calzones and beer!

Also- When the song says-

"*I want some meaning frrom the back of my broken hand*"- the video shows jmythng pointing to his elbow that he broke to pieces at Levis Trow in May of this year.

"*another headache*"- Kings is showing the dent in his helmet.

"*Another Heartbreak*"- Rage is OTB.

"*So much older than I can take*"- me and my over 40 bud are sucking air.

"*and my affections, they come and they go*"- I'm drooling over my next bike, the white Mojo HD.

"*I need direction to perfection*" I am asking for directions to perfection and the group points all around us.

"*last call for friends*" has the Hot Tomato chick in profile and a very nice beer toast among friends

"*when all is lost the battle is won, with all these things that I've done*" I did the toilet bowl. To be fair, Stevedave did it, too, but I wanted me doing the toilet bowl, and I gave him the other big valley with "drop at thebottom", which became the understatement of the week.

There may be some other stuff I put into it if you watch closely, I just can't remember it all.

I was afraid this would turn out stupid- so I'm glad you guys like it!


----------



## farmerfrederico (Nov 8, 2007)

Great video, guys! Enjoyed every minute of it!


----------

